# International Cold Climate Wine Competition



## farmer (Jul 2, 2009)

The Minnesota Grape Growers Assn. are sponsoring the first of it's kind. A professional international wine competition for cold hardy grapes.


Check it out!


http://www.iccwc.org


----------



## grapeman (Jul 2, 2009)

That is a sore subject with me farmer. On her visit to my vineyard, Anna Katharine Mansfield along with Chris Gerling of Cornell said they "Highly Recommended" I enter the competition after trying some of the wines I had made from the cold hardy grapes. Remember she was the enologist at U Minn until Cornell hired her for their program. Upon checking the rules, you need to be strictly commercial and the wine needs to come from a lot of at least 50 cases and the labels have to be federally approved- just to enter. Needless to say I don't qualify, even though two of the premier cold hardy grape winemakers in the country thought my wine was worthy of entering. 


So you will please forgive me if I am less than entusiastic about that competition.........


----------



## farmer (Jul 2, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that, I did not read the fine print.
Why would they make it so difficult to get more wine makers in to the competition?


----------



## smurfe (Jul 3, 2009)

You will run across lots of competitions that are for commercial producers only just as you will see the amateur only comps. I wouldn't get sore since you can't enter this one. The great feedback from an establishes expert would of been good enough for me. I would rather have that known experts feedback and praise that an unknown judges feedback. Just because you are a judge doesn't really mean you know anything. I have seen some really stupid judging recently.


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 3, 2009)

On her visit to my vineyard, Anna Katharine Mansfield along with Chris Gerling of Cornell said they "Highly Recommended"


THIS sure sounds like a 'DOUBLE GOLD to me'!!


Congratulations, Rich


(psssst: Now if George would only agree!!)






rrawhide


----------

